# the new hay barn



## Chuck (Dec 14, 2014)

The new hay barn if finally completed and being filled !!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice barn but a terrible picture.......congrats, filler up!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That is more like a hay mansion. Congratulations, and like the Dawg said, fill it up!


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Chuck you have gone and confused me.

Pictures posted upside down look great to me and those posted normally I just turn my screen upside down.

At 90 degrees I do not know which way to look at the pic.

Great barn and should let you keep your hay as close to the day it was made as can be.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice hay barn! You staying with the stone floor or adding concrete?


----------



## Chuck (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm staying with stone on the floor for now. I handle all of my hay with 18 bale grabes,so i put down a row of old bales first, then pile the new hay on top of them.. I put hemlock boards on the side of this building to allow more air flow


----------



## Chuck (Dec 14, 2014)

im not sure why the pictures are getting posted that way,,, I'm no computer wizzard


----------

